# Anyone conceive with weak ovulation?



## jjbubbles28

So my progesterone was 5.12. Doc appt is next week to go over results. But form my research it means weak ovulation. Has anyone conceived with this? Did you need clomid or other?


----------



## Liovec

jjbubbles28 said:


> So my progesterone was 5.12. Doc appt is next week to go over results. But form my research it means weak ovulation. Has anyone conceived with this? Did you need clomid or other?

Hi I have a very low progesterone level been ttc for 15 months no luck my nurse is starting me on clomid next month which I'm super excited about finally something is being done to help! Hopefully you conceive in the mean time but if not there is always hope I've heard it works wonders x


----------



## waitingongod1

I had weak ovulation...started on clomid and went all the way up to 50!! So it worked but have not conceived yet. ..


----------



## jjbubbles28

Thanks ladies. Best of luck :)


----------



## slg76

Following along. 

I have weak ovulation. Conceived once in 2 years but miscarried. Femara didn't help me but I've heard it's been great for others.


----------



## Topanga053

jjbubbles28 said:


> So my progesterone was 5.12. Doc appt is next week to go over results. But form my research it means weak ovulation. Has anyone conceived with this? Did you need clomid or other?

Hi! :hi:

I went through something like this. Sorry in advance if this is long!

DH and I started TTC in April 2012. I always wondered if I would have fertility problems because my mom did. When my mom was TTC me, her doctor determined that she only ovulated once every 12-18 months (and my dad had SA issues). Overall, my parents were given something like a 1 in 6 million chance of ever conceiving naturally. They eventually gave up, and then completely surprisingly got pregnant twice. The first was an early MC and the second was me. :happydance: Anyway, based on that history, I never knew if I was going to have ovulatory issues like my mom.

I got pregnant our second month TTC, but had a MMC. While TTC after the miscarriage, I noticed that my OPKs were really weird (they were positive 8-11 days each month, instead of the normal 2 days), so I went to see my OB. 

First month (~Dec. 2012) we did a Day 21 test ON Day 21. Result was 1.9, so inconclusive as to whether or not I ovulated.

The next cycle I started tracking BBT and realized that I ovulated later in my cycle (~ CD 21). I asked my doctor to re-do test, but this time 7 days after temp spike instead of CD21. The result was 8.2.

My OB did proscribe Clomid, since things seemed to be odd. I took it one month and then stopped for unrelated reasons.

Anyway, I got pregnant on cycle 8 after the miscarriage (June 2013) and had a healthy pregnancy and delivery. LO is 9 months old now and is happy and healthy. 

I think the second result (8.2) is much more accurate, since I think we timed the test incorrectly the first time. But so yes, I did conceive with a similar test as yours and didn't need Clomid or other fertility drugs. Hopefully that gives you some hope!! :happydance:

But also, I wanted to tell you about my first test because your result can be skewed if you don't take the test at the right time in your cycle. You probably already know all this, but if not, it's something to think about. If you took the test on CD21 based on an assumption that you ovulate on CD14 which is "normal", then your results would be low if you ovulate later than normal. So if you weren't already using OPKs/BBT to track ovulation, that might help you make sure that you're taking the test at the right time. I took my second test 7 days after my temp spike (so I think I took the test ~CD28 that cycle) and that made a big difference. After the first test, I was TERRIFIED that I wasn't ovulating, so the second test made me feel much better, but I never would have gotten that higher number if I hadn't tracked my BBT and realize that I ovulate much later than normal.

Sorry for the novel! Hopefully some of it helps you! :hugs:


----------



## jjbubbles28

wow, thanks for the responses. My test was taken on day 26 which was 7 days after my positive opk. i dont temp so just went by that. This cycle I also got my period 2 days after the test. I was 4 days early. So maybe I am overreacting??? Maybe I O'd early despite the opks? Maybe I took the test too soon? Or maybe my progesterone started decreasing since af was around the corner? I wonder if I should repeat bloods before doing anything else.I reluctantly continued soy this month, but went back to my original dosing in instead of the increased dose.


----------



## juscause

jjbubbles28 said:


> So my progesterone was 5.12. Doc appt is next week to go over results. But form my research it means weak ovulation. Has anyone conceived with this? Did you need clomid or other?

Yes, there's hope! I had progesterone numbers very similar to yours. My dr wanted to put me on clomid but I tried acupuncture and B6 supplements first. It took us 15 cycles but we just got our BFP.


----------



## jjbubbles28

wow thats great news! I am on double bcomplex vits already. Decided to test my progesterone this cycle before jumping to conclusions. Hoping for better numbers :)


----------

